# Benalmadena/Torremolinos- rental search



## nixma (Sep 30, 2007)

I am moving to the benalmadena area at the end of october and will be joining my partner over there. We are looking for someone to rent long-term from around that time. Somewhere in Benalmadena or Torremolinos would be fine. Looking for somewhere quite cheap, between 400-550 (euro) a month. I have found some apartments online but just came across this site and wanted to ask if anyone knows of any apartments for rent.

Thanks,

Nicola


----------



## mel-james (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Nicola
I have a brand new studio apartment in the centre of Arroyo de la Miel on my books for rent at €550. It is right in the centre so 5 mins to the train station.


----------



## FX Specialist (Sep 4, 2007)

*Apartments*

there are also many good websites out there (though Im sure you'll like te one Mel-James has!)

take a look at kyero dot com
or idealista dot com

There are loads listed and generally alot of them have around 5-10 pictures...

Good luck!


----------

